# turbo blankets / heat shields worth it???



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

are they worth it? i now my turbo's gonne be VERY close to the fire wall, will it keep the turbo too hot?? thanks

pfv


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: turbo blankets / heat shields worth it??? (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

I figure with propper cool down process before shutting the car down i can't imagine a turbo blanket causing any damage but i have little experience at least in high boost apps. I want one for mine just to help keep exhaust temps/velocity up and underhood temps somewhat cooler.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: turbo blankets / heat shields worth it??? (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_I figure with propper cool down process before shutting the car down i can't imagine a turbo blanket causing any damage but i have little experience at least in high boost apps. I want one for mine just to help keep exhaust temps/velocity up and underhood temps somewhat cooler.


i want one so i dont melt the paint on my fire wall, im wraping my DP in DEI wrap also i know thats fine.. just wondering about the turbo


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

lol, somebody's been shopping on ebay. I bought mine from the same seller (recognise the pic- although I got a black one not a red one) and it seems to be very high quality. We'll see how it works, waiting for an ecu right now.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_lol, somebody's been shopping on ebay. I bought mine from the same seller (recognise the pic- although I got a black one not a red one) and it seems to be very high quality. We'll see how it works, waiting for an ecu right now. 

lol yes sir just deciding if it will hurt more than help


----------



## 1.8tcorradohybrid (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

It will help keep engine bay temps down. Don't see a reason it would hurt anything.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (1.8tcorradohybrid)*

They work very well. I pulled my car off the dyno and was able to rest my hand on it. It does a great job keeping the heat in.
I bought mine from Alamo Autosports in Texas for $110 shipped.


_Modified by MKII16v at 7:57 AM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

the dont like over heat the turbo keeping the heat in???


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

nope, turbine housings hit ~1500 degrees anyway.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

I have the same exact blanket that you posted a pic of. I'm pretty happy with it. It seems to really cut down on heat in that area. I haven't read anything on it hurting or shortening the life of a turbo.
I knew heat would be an issue so I did the following.
PTP turbo blanket
DEI wrap of downpipe
Heatshield for manifold
Heatshield for firewall
Still have a few hoses/wiring to wrap but so far so good. Nothing melted or damaged, and no paint issues. I also have an oil cooler, low temp fan switch/tstat, phenolic spacer, etc. Everything helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Used 3 different types of turbo jacket over 25K daily miles.
Only one let me down and it was a cheap chinese copy. It crumbled and fell to peices. 
Jackets are great where you have water and oil lines very close to the turbine housing.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Heat wrap improves exhaust flow for downpipes and tubular manifolds (Increased exhaust scavenging due to lower gas density).
I've heard conflicting arguments about heat blankets for turbine housings because their cast iron. 
However I'm all about keeping the under hood temps down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

Thanks for this post OP, I was wondering the exact same question. Most of the blankets I have seen run around $100; is this reasonable?
Mike


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

everyone i've seen is from $90 to $150 i was going to get the $100 ebay one
hopefully it'll be nice and cool under the hood just ordered this stuff its a knock-off of the DEI heat wrap its half the price and works great wrapped the headers on mine and dad's race car









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...witem=


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ben. Turbo blankets help keep engine bay temps down as does ceramic coating.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Ben. Turbo blankets help keep engine bay temps down as does ceramic coating.

awesome i'll hit but it now on the blanket tonight
and btw i just picked up a gt35r .63ar the other day, just need a wastegate and im ready to build the DP and put that dude on


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_
awesome i'll hit but it now on the blanket tonight
and btw i just picked up a gt35r .63ar the other day, just need a wastegate and im ready to build the DP and put that dude on








damn baller! for what motor?


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_damn baller! for what motor?

got it for a steal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going on the 2.0 in the harlequin


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the 8v!? OH SNAP! LOL...please add Rods to your list of ALOT of other things!


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_the 8v!? OH SNAP! LOL...please add Rods to your list of ALOT of other things!

add? you mean what done?
BRAND NEW MOTOR from dealer
ross forged 8.5:1 pistons
scatt h-beam forged rods
new head port/polish
3angle valve job
tt dual valve springs 
tt titanium retainers
tt 260/268 cam
bbm stage 2 SC chip
meth injection
NOS intercooler sprayer

























cars ready for boost!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh snap...well get some 720cc injectors then!


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_oh snap...well get some 720cc injectors then!

i have 42# now you think i need bigger? along with a 4bar fpr? or just buy an aeromotive? who has a chip for those injectors?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you 42# will max out around 300whp. at 4bar you MIGHT get to 320whp... so with a turbo that big you better have injectors to support it. As far as software you will most likely need a custom file.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_you 42# will max out around 300whp. at 4bar you MIGHT get to 320whp... so with a turbo that big you better have injectors to support it. As far as software you will most likely need a custom file.

well for now i'll just slap it on put my 4 bar on and save up money


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_Thanks for this post OP, I was wondering the exact same question. Most of the blankets I have seen run around $100; is this reasonable?
Mike

Yeah thats about right, they aren't cheap but they save wear and tear on the rubber components under your hood


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

I think the PTP direct one was like ~$120 shipped.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_Heat wrap improves exhaust flow for downpipes and tubular manifolds (Increased exhaust scavenging due to lower gas density).
I've heard conflicting arguments about heat blankets for turbine housings because their cast iron. 
However I'm all about keeping the under hood temps down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ideally you would not want to wrap your downpipe. you would want to wrap your headers though. turbo blankets provide good but not perfect insulation to keep temps in the turbine up right before the gasses expand at the wheel.
the higher the temps and pressure before the turbine, and the lower the temps and pressure after the turbine (entry of the downpipe), the more efficient your turbine will be.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
the higher the temps and pressure before the turbine, and the lower the temps and pressure after the turbine (entry of the downpipe), the more efficient your turbine will be.

That makes sense...less heat is lost to ambient, so there's more enthalpy in the exhaust available to do work. 
Mike


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

so turbo blanket? no wrapped DP?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
That makes sense...less heat is lost to ambient, so there's more enthalpy in the exhaust available to do work. 
Mike

lol yep straight outta thermo! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_so turbo blanket? no wrapped DP?

honestly its up to you, if your that concerned about under hood temps then do it all. it wont make a huge difference if u wrap the dp or not, just in an ideal model of a turbine you wouldnt want to.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
lol yep straight outta thermo! 
honestly its up to you, if your that concerned about under hood temps then do it all. it wont make a huge difference if u wrap the dp or not, just in an ideal model of a turbine you wouldnt want to.

i mean nothing was wrapped before, when it was SC'd but i dont want it getting too hit under there and melting stuff, my question is will it hurt it?


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

shouldnt hurt as long as its all quality material. your using a quality turbo and prob a decent dp so i would say its fine. ive heard of heat wrapped headers cracking probably due to poor casting or something but i think its pretty uncommon


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_shouldnt hurt as long as its all quality material. your using a quality turbo and prob a decent dp so i would say its fine. ive heard of heat wrapped headers cracking probably due to poor casting or something but i think its pretty uncommon

im building my won down pipe


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

i use one, and its been great, im trying to work out a deal with the company to cut us a deal.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_i use one, and its been great, im trying to work out a deal with the company to cut us a deal.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know, I need one in the next month








Mike


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know, I need one in the next month








Mike

i'd like one too








page 2 owned


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FaelinGL* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know, I need one in the next month








Mike

x2


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (bobsled)*

x3
Get a group buy going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_x3
Get a group buy going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x4


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

im waiting for a reply, thats what im aiming for. Will keep everyone posted


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_im waiting for a reply, thats what im aiming for. Will keep everyone posted

thanks man save me a ebay purchase


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

start a GB post, i bet you can get 10 or 15 people easy. i know im down if its less than the $115+shipping that ebay offers


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_start a GB post, i bet you can get 10 or 15 people easy. i know im down if its less than the $115+shipping that ebay offers

/agree especially if it's a quality product.
Mike


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

I'd be in on it.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_start a GB post, i bet you can get 10 or 15 people easy. i know im down if its less than the $115+shipping that ebay offers

lets keep this up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Yareka)*

EDIT: just got word that they are at SEMA till the 6th, so hopefully tomorrow i can have more info for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Narbie @ CTS Turbo at 9:06 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

Count me in for 1. thanks


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_EDIT: just got word that they are at SEMA till the 6th, so hopefully tomorrow i can have more info for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Narbie @ CTS Turbo at 9:06 AM 11-6-2008_

Cool..we appreciate you following up on this for us.
Mike


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (FaelinGL)*

here is the same blanket i purchased from ebay some time ago, from the same company.
very quality product.(excuse the crappy iphone picture)


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

im interested to if we can get a deal.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

look 7 people already


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

i'll take one or 2


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (heyfu)*

it will be no problem getting people to get these!
cant wait for the update tomorrow i have pay-pal ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_it will be no problem getting people to get these!
cant wait for the update tomorrow i have pay-pal ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

indeed.
busted fox wagen....sign onto ncdubs.org man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

i need one too, thanks Narbie


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

They should be willing to work with you, there is some discount available just by doing the deed off ebay- ebay fee's are pretty steep these days- over 10% on ebay store items...


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Yareka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yareka* »_
indeed.
busted fox wagen....sign onto ncdubs.org man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have an account just never get on









so were at 11 people now?


----------



## AutoCrosser11 (Jun 23, 2004)

make that 12, I'm in


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (AutoCrosser11)*

I could make lucky 13.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL this could really be something. Do we have choice of colors? JKJK


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmmm....14


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

i need one to...... 15


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

Here you guys go...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4109340
We were keeping this under wraps but now is as good a time as any to get these out there.


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

so much for the effort


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

No concern for other sellers... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tg60dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tg60dd* »_No concern for other sellers... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Typical















Count me in 


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 10:02 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*

I'm buying from narbie just because he's not a douch








Count me in for a t3/t4 blanket


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_I'm buying from narbie just because he's not a douch








Count me in for a t3/t4 blanket

X2


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_so much for the effort









Narbie
I did not mean to step on anyones toes here but I figured you would have been more interested in the Garrett blanket as it is a different product to what you are offering.We run GB's to help the community out,not for profit.
See our RMR thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Everyone benefits.As for the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif comments, please research who we are.
Thanks


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

go right ahead and sell, i'll be the bigger man. i had my thread locked


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_go right ahead and sell, i'll be the bigger man. i had my thread locked 


eBay here I come


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

hey ben send me the link for e-bay


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_go right ahead and sell, i'll be the bigger man. i had my thread locked 

That was not my intention.We will figure something out.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_go right ahead and sell, i'll be the bigger man. i had my thread locked 

bummer. why not just have 2 group buy threads? those who have the extra cash can go to ina and those of us looking to get something on the cheap can go to cts.
personally, i will go to ebay before i spend $175 on a turbo blanket because is says garrett on it.
and just for the record, i really like the stuff ina does, just more interested in saving money.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
personally, i will go to ebay before i spend $175 on a turbo blanket because is says garrett on it.
.

x2!!!
Mike


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (INA)*

Everyone benefits.As for the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif comments, please research who we are.
Thanks[/QUOTE]
I've known who you are, just some douche that I won't support because of your complete disregard to other sellers s on the text. And a another http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for you


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tg60dd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tg60dd* »_I've known who you are, just some douche that I won't support because of your complete disregard to other sellers s on the text. And a another http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for you

Well I am pretty sure you know what to do with that thumb after this reply.








I already spoke with both Narbie & Clay (who runs CTS) and we both came to a conclusion.The way it came acorss on the forum looked bad to which I apologised but we are both just here to help the community out.
I have 10,000+ posts as a CONTRIBUTING member here on vortex and 3000 as an advertiser who prides himself innovating & selling products no one else carries.The community wanted turbo blankets and it just so happens that 2 long standing members of the forced induction community were working on a solution that is not readily found in north America.
I will be updating the thread tonight after speaking with Morrie as he has seen the thread.Hope that explains everything


----------



## Narbie @ CTS Turbo (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

all i was doing was passing on something from a company to the members of vortex, i wasnt "selling" the product, i directly copied what the company sent to me via email...
it was a great deal and since members wanted something cheaper i said why not, i will try to help.
again i wasnt working on a "solution" as everyone here already knows the same exact product is sold on ebay and since ebay doesnt do "group buys" i tried to help everyone by contacting the company and trying to set one up to save a few bux and to avoid ebay.
heck any member could do the same thing i did, just helping the community


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_all i was doing was passing on something from a company to the members of vortex, i wasnt "selling" the product, i directly copied what the company sent to me via email...
it was a great deal and since members wanted something cheaper i said why not, i will try to help.
again i wasnt working on a "solution" as everyone here already knows the same exact product is sold on ebay and since ebay doesnt do "group buys" i tried to help everyone by contacting the company and trying to set one up to save a few bux and to avoid ebay.
heck any member could do the same thing i did, just helping the community

I know


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (Narbie @ CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narbie @ CTS Turbo* »_all i was doing was passing on something from a company to the members of vortex, i wasnt "selling" the product, i directly copied what the company sent to me via email...
it was a great deal and since members wanted something cheaper i said why not, i will try to help.
again i wasnt working on a "solution" as everyone here already knows the same exact product is sold on ebay and since ebay doesnt do "group buys" i tried to help everyone by contacting the company and trying to set one up to save a few bux and to avoid ebay.
heck any member could do the same thing i did, just helping the community

would you consider still doing it though?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*

wtf is going on here??
this is nuts.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

ive got a better cheaper solution then all of these guys... cutting a reverse louver over the turbo in a low pressure zone to keep temps down


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this is great


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Those thick puffy ones are great. Avoid the sheet style ones. I had one of those and it desintegrated and turned to dust within 1 year of use.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

wow.... i was so happy to find this thread, but the more i read the more i'm confused......


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_wow.... i was so happy to find this thread, but the more i read the more i'm confused...... 

me too


----------

